# 1st calf questions



## no kill (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello,I got my first calves the other day kinda on a whim they were in bad shape and figured  I would try and save a couple.First one died the next day really didn't get a chance to do much for him.Our area is not very livestock friendly we couldn't locate a vet that would even look at a calf I was hoping an iv would have saved it.the one that is left seems to be doing good.I think it had/has scours .I gave it lots of electrolytes and pro bios  and some pepto at the start kinda unsure if i should use actual medicine(oxytetracycline) it seems it can causes as much a problem as the one he has figured i would save it in case he gets worse. My first question  he,s supposed to be about 3 weeks his pooh has gone from watery with a little yellow to yellow and runny now to green and  starting to get firmer but still simi runny.Does this seem about right? he's taking bottles good now and I'm starting to get a little starter down him at each feeding he has good energy runs and plays his eyes are watery also he is peeing good now its pretty clear/light yellow He is still boney but is starting to get a little belly.any feed back as to anything I said appreciated thanks


----------



## Imissmygirls (Nov 1, 2009)

Sounds like he is recovering. but if he had a wallop of scours, it may take some time. will he take good hay to firm up his stools more? The green may be on its way to brown due to the addition of the calf starter.
Also, read up on Johnne's Disease re: the diarhea.  if he has that, you have serious problems and will need a vet.


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 1, 2009)

At his age, I wouldn't worry about Johnes.  Since Johnes has such a long incubation period, it doesn't show up till they are at least a couple years old.  Even then, a vet can't do anything about it.  When the symptoms appear, it's too late, and the animal will invariably die of the disease.

Sounds like your calf is doing pretty well.  If he's eating well, showing the urge to play a bit, and seems healthy otherwise, you're probably OK for now.  If he's three weeks old, you should be past the most dangerous stage.  What breed/color is he?


----------



## no kill (Nov 2, 2009)

He's a shorthorn(red and a little white).The one that died was a Holstein.Or so I was told but I think they were/are.He has started pecking at grass and yesterday for the first times he took some alfalfa out of my hand after the starter.Sounds like he's on the right track now I can take the time to study up on everything they can get and what to vaccinate him against.I've been told he needs black leg and rhino and a 5 way does that sound right ?Any others I should get? thanks


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 2, 2009)

Is he your only calf?  Do you have any other cattle within 1/2 mile or so?  If your answer is no to both of these, you probably don't need too many vaccinations at this point.  A blackleg and C & D toxin should do the trick till he gets bigger.  Letting him get a little older will increase his immunity response for the others.  I'd not worry much till he's around 6 months old, and then if he's not exposed to other cattle it still isn't too important.  The worst of these diseases are passed from calf to calf, and if he's isolated from other cattle----no problems!


----------



## no kill (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok,got him past the scours .Now I think he has pneumonia and possibly the start of bloat.He's snotty and coughs some and has now started grinding his teeth his eyes are discharging.He was pretty sunk in behind his rib cage but it has filled in the last 2 days way to fast I think maybe the start of bloat? I started him on duramycin 72-200 (Oxytetracyline) this morning.MY question is this should I stop his milk and do I continue with electrolytes? He's still getting up and want's His  ninny do you think I caught it in time?thanks for any help


----------



## Imissmygirls (Nov 24, 2009)

If you have pneumonia, keep feeding him: he'll need his strength. How is his temperature?
In my experience, there is no *start of bloat*.  It's either there or not. Give him probiotics-- especially since he is on antibiotics. Good belly bugs are always welcome.
Also, the accepted thinking is that once a calf has pneumonia, the likelihood is that growth will be permanently stunted because of lung scarring. Just warning you, he may never grow fat and sassy.
This is why we try so darn hard to keep the young ones healthy. They usually never recover totally.


----------



## no kill (Nov 25, 2009)

Ive got him on the probiotics and electrolytes.He was way less snotty today almost clear and his eyes were clear for the first time ever i think.He still has a cough but sounded clearer in his breathing today just hope it didn't set in real deep.He is still eating getting up and around good.I cut him back to two feedings I was probably overfeeding him anyways plus he has a little on him now.He was so sick to start with I will be happy if he just lives and has a good quality life.Does the lung damage make them more pron to getting sick again?And about how long till damage is done?I think I caught it within 24-48 hours about a day from the time he he started acting funny noticeably and about 12 hours from when I noticed him coughing.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Nov 25, 2009)

His chance of gettign sick again  would be about the same as yours if you had pneumonia once.  The problem is that we usually don't notice an animal's illness until it's late. Remember, nature doesn't favor an animal showing weakness so they can be quite sick before they show sluggishness or coughing, etc.  Just like a human baby, they can't tell us how they feel, you have to be observant.


----------



## alyssa (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, I have an angus calf, she was 4 weeks premature and so she was small and weak when I got her, they had done well from what I can tell for care, but she still had a cough and was getting runny in the nose. So I asked my vet and she gave me Nuflor (not sure on the spelling, sounds like new floor.) an antibiotic for resparatory illness. I thought I was going to lose her that night, she wouldnt even raise her head, and was shivering. I covered her with a dog coat ( she still has on  ) a horse blanket and a heat lamp. She recovered completely at about 3 am. So if the stuff your using doesnt work, ask your vet about that antibiotic. It worked wonders for me.


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nuflor is good, but Draxxin is much better.  Draxxin lasts a week, and I've never lost a calf after giving a shot of it.  Draxxin is quite expensive, so some vets don't handle it, but it's definitely worth it.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

I would give a shot of Nuflor or Baytril and then follow it with a shot of Banamine.


----------

